# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  [B]POSTUROLOGIE[/B], een nieuwe wetenschap?

## posturologie

Allereerst, wat is posturologie? Kort samengevat: integrale houdingskennis. En daar begint meteen de verwarring.

'Loop rechtop, schouders naar achter, loop niet zo te sloffen', zomaar enkele, bekende opmerkingen. Kijk nu eens hoe modellen op de catwalk lopen: deinend. Stel dat Afrikaanse vrouwen zo het kostbare water op hun hoofd zouden dragen; het water klotst er aan alle kanten overheen.

In mijn praktijk Integrale Houdingstherapie keek ik niet alleen naar hoe patiënten lopen, staan, zitten en liggen maar, indien mogelijk, ook naar het waarom. Is een patiënt bijziend bijvoorbeeld? Bijzienden neigen per definitie meer voorover te staan en lopen. Maar niet alleen het staan en lopen werd bekeken, ook het zitten. Hoe zit iemand: keurig achterin, de lendenen gesteund, of meer op het puntje van een stoel of kruk? Kijk maar eens rond... 

Houdingstherapie wordt in Nederland beoefend door fysio- en oefentherapeuten. Maar er is nog een beroepsgroep die zich nadrukkelijk met de houding bezighoudt: de *podoposturaal therapeut*. Deze therapeuten behandelen houdingsproblematiek vanuit de voeten. Verbaasd? Ga maar eens kort alleen op de hakken staan en vervolgens alleen op de voorvoeten; niet echt comfortabel. Tijdens het staan belasten we dus vier de vlakken. Net als de stoel of tafel. Kijk eens naar afbeelding van onderstaand plankje: dit kan een wiebelend tafeltje voorstellen maar ook een doorgezakte rechter voorvoet? De balans dient hier in ieder geval via de pootjes hersteld te worden.

Let op: de ongelijke voetbelasting hoeft niet de oorzaak te vinden in een voetprobleem. Elders in het lichaam kan een blessure, trauma of anderszins leiden tot aanpassing van de houding. Dit leidt echter altijd tot een aangepaste voetbelasting!

Wordt vervolgd.

----------

